# Stained Glass Halloween



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I just started exploring stained glass making, so I thought I'd cut my teeth on Halloween decor! Do any of you have any experience with this/have some work to show? I'd love to get some more ideas from the most creative people I know!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

no experience with making it, but that's really pretty! 

I imagine there are all sorts of cool patterns for Halloween.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I've always liked stained glass. We have York Minster here so it has the fantastic Rose window.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> no experience with making it, but that's really pretty!
> 
> I imagine there are all sorts of cool patterns for Halloween.


Thanks!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Love stained glass. Your spider web came out very nice!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a shop called Wicked Stained Glass that was on Etsy that had really pretty planchettes, coffins, witches and more in stained glass that might be inspirational. They moved off Etsy to a website which looks like it doesn't have as much stuff as before.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Malicious said:


> Love stained glass. Your spider web came out very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! I love the way it turned out! It's lovely! How long did it take you to complete it?


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oh, i love it!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Very nice!!! I dabbled a long time ago with Liquid Lead from Michaels (cheap craft version of stained glass). They sold round glass which was held inside a large embroidery hoop & had a pattern book (or can draw something freehand) & place it under the glass & trace the lines with the lead (had silver, bronze, gold, etc.) & then fill in the holes with the transparent colors. It was fun. Not sure if they still make it. My pumpkin suncatcher is still packed away but hopefully I will remember to post it.


----------

